# Suppose you could call this "horse art" ?



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

This is SO cool < breyer collector/customiser

XD


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh my goodness!! That's amazing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Good work!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

It's beautiful. The detail work is amazing. How long did it take to do?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Simply brilliant! The detail work is amazing! You should totally have a "photo shoot" with a horse in there. 

But seriously, WOW!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

This is an impressive piece of work.  I love the attention to detail you've put into it, as well as the craftsmanship. Yes, I consider this a work of art.


----------



## radish (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi, it took me approximately 15 months, on and off, to make.

If you are interested in this type of model making, then have a look here, just scroll down to the section - Progression of a model - be ready to be totally amazed, at what is being "hand" made.

The Scale Model Horse Drawn Vehicle Forum - Powered by vBulletin

regards Graham


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

My, that is amazing! That is some beautiful work. Alright, now you have to build me a full sized copy of the big one for my mare to pull! :lol:


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

That is Amazing!!! I absolutely love it, and the detail is exquisite!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

That is truly amazing! Thank you for showing us such a unique work of art!!


----------

